# Looking for a center cap for a 1968 GTO



## jasongitar (11 mo ago)

Looks like the photo, I can't seem to find anything like it on Ebay or even in a Google search. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not for a 68. Looks like a cap from the late 1970's


----------



## jasongitar (11 mo ago)

O52 said:


> Not for a 68. Looks like a cap from the late 1970's


Thank you Ed, I can't find anything close it in any decade, any ideas of who might sell these?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

It looks like the ones for 73 to 76...Except it's not brush finished and it has the whole arrowhead painted red.


----------



## jasongitar (11 mo ago)

Sick467 said:


> It looks like the ones for 73 to 76...Except it's not brush finished and it has the whole arrowhead painted red.


Thank you, 2 other people said the same thing! We may just go with those, talking to a parts group on Facebook


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

maybe a set of these will fit.


Ames Part Detail


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

jasongitar said:


> Looks like the photo, I can't seem to find anything like it on Ebay or even in a Google search. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 151028


I think stock would have been the “PMD” caps, 
red or black, they are really nice when in great shape !


----------

